
Ask HN: Is there a better period of the year to apply for a H1B position? - dcarmo
The US Government opens the program for applications on April and then it reaches the quota usually in a few days. Does that mean that if I apply for a job in the US in May (and I need a H1B visa) I&#x27;m out of luck? Do I need to hurry and apply for a job let&#x27;s say before March?
======
axit
Yes, if you need a new H1B visa (not a transfer), best to have an offer before
April with enough time for the lawyers to apply for your visa. After that
companies will have to wait until next year October for you to start with them
in US.

Some companies like Google and Facebook might send you to a non US location
until you get an H1B.

~~~
person_of_color
Does this apply for E3 too?

~~~
nnd
No, H1B visa has a lottery in April, which E3 doesn't have as far as I know.

